# Few New Pics



## DMBizeau (Feb 1, 2011)

Been awhile since I posted any new pics so here ya go.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 1, 2011)

_Looking Good! Is thorn showing any red at all? I see the extreme and the blue markings._


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## DMBizeau (Feb 1, 2011)

She has a good amount of red hue to her. She just finished shedding but she usually has a lot more.


----------



## Orion (Feb 1, 2011)

Sweet! Great looking GUs.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 1, 2011)

_It kind of looks like it has a redish, pinkish hue,.. in the picks but I wasn't sure if that was just the lighting or not._


----------



## slideaboot (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow! How big's Hannibal now?


----------



## DMBizeau (Feb 2, 2011)

I haven't checked in awhile, I know he is well over 4 foot now but he hasn't been eating as much as usual this winter.


----------



## slideaboot (Feb 2, 2011)

Do you miss having a slew of tegus around? Or is two enough for ya?


----------



## DMBizeau (Feb 3, 2011)

I wish I had been able to keep a female giant. Maybe in the future I can get another.


----------



## brutus13 (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks awesome!!! I have 10' extreme and all American so it's great to see yours.


----------



## KSTAR (Feb 3, 2011)

WHOA!!! the first guy is HUGE!!! what is he eating....cars??!! :lol:


----------



## DMBizeau (Feb 4, 2011)

He is doing pretty well for his age, they both get chicken gizzards and mice.


----------



## slideaboot (Feb 4, 2011)

Do you house the two together? If so, any issues with that? I'm getting ready to throw Aesop and Francis in the same cage (in a month or so--she has some poundage to put on first) and want the transition to go as smoothly as possible.


----------



## DMBizeau (Feb 4, 2011)

I did when they were smaller, but I don't any more. I came home 3-4 months ago to find Hannibal chasing all the females around the enclosure biting the base of their tails and their necks so I separated them. The problem being your male will be ready to breed well before your female is, and he won't understand why he in the mood and she isn't. Thorn is getting close enough to be able to breed, but I have no interest in that many babies at this point. All the more reason to keep them separate. I had no problem keeping my blues with Thorn though. As long as they are the same sex and close to the same size. If they are a pair you will have to separate them eventually.


----------



## slideaboot (Feb 4, 2011)

Good info. Thanks, Dave. Do they interact in other respects? Out of the cage? During feeding or roaming?


----------



## DMBizeau (Feb 4, 2011)

They would do ok soaking in the bathtub together, but I haven't let them interact at all recently. I have brought Hannibal to a couple volunteer events we do and he isnt bothered at all by other reptiles, and he is completely oblivious to our dogs.


----------



## DMBizeau (Feb 12, 2011)

Few pics of Hannibal after a shed, nice and shiny.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

They clean up pretty good don`t they ???


----------



## DMBizeau (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah they do.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Feb 12, 2011)

Hannibal's jowels are really starting to show, lookin good!


----------



## DMBizeau (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks JM


----------



## Strange_Evil (Feb 13, 2011)

Great looking Gu! 

I swear all of you guy's with your Gu's right now are so lucky "/. I have to wait about another 5months,and time is just going by so slow  . Good luck with your tegu though :-D


----------



## reptastic (Feb 13, 2011)

WHOAH.....THATS ONE AWESOME TEGU DAVE...I HOPE HIS LIL BRO STORM TURNS OUT AS NICE AS HIM LOL....GREAT JOB


----------



## slideaboot (Feb 14, 2011)

Lookin' GOOD! I can't believe how fast these guys grow!


----------



## DMBizeau (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks reptastic and slide, he didn't hibernate again this winter but his eating has definitely slowed. I need to measure him next time I feed.


----------

